# Visual Basic 6.0 (Form verschiebung)



## Cracker2k (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo ,

da bin ich mal wieder mit meinen Problemen.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.  
Wäre echt Nett..

Also ich programmiere "Visual Basic" zur Zeit version "6.0"

Und habe da eine Frage und zwar :

Also ich habe bei einer Form "Form1.frm"
bei der habe ich den *"Borderstyle **ausgeschalten"*
_*Ich will nähmlich die Form ohne Borderstyle*_

Aber das Problem ist jetzt das:

Ich kann die Form nicht bewegen obwohl ich im Menü *"Moveable auf True"* gestellt hab.
Ich habe alles versucht.. Vielleicht in die Form reinschreiben "Moveable = True" oder so..
Ich bin ja auch ein Anfänger also helft mir biddö  
Wäre echt Suuupi !

mfg Cracker2k


----------



## Kyoko (10. Januar 2005)

also, erst mal iss das dsas faösche Forum für diese frage, dann:

Moveable = True wird nciht klappen, wenn shcon Me.Moveable = True
Glaub aber net, das das klappt.


----------



## Cracker2k (10. Januar 2005)

Hu

Funktioniert leider auch nicht  
Also ich habs probiert ich hab den Befehl auf die Form gemacht geht aber auch ned ..
Naja egal danke..
Ich krieg das schon irgendwie hoffentlich heraus..
Schaaddddeee 

mfg cracker2k


----------

